# lost shoes at OBJ campground



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I left my creekin shoes at the OBJ campground yesterday (6/6), I think they are next to the bathroom. they are black and yellow, please call if you find them, thanks,
-Tom
314-517-2245


----------

